# Bean Beetles



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Bean Beetles--my cultures have exploded and I have fed my Azureus, Leucomelas and Mantellas twice now, 2 days in a row. The first time they were a little hesitant but ate but the second time they have ignored them. Anybody else having the same happen? What I thought was a great addition to my food supply may not be after all. I'm not ready to give up but maybe only offer once or twice per week. What's your thoughts on this?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know, my BB culture crashed and now I have ordered mor, so maybe after I get them going I can help...LOL


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, if you take a look at them, you will notice that they have much more mass than fruit flies, and some of them have bodies that are quite hard.
I suggest feeding them sparingly, once a week.


----------



## SS7 (Sep 15, 2008)

I had the same thing happen. They will eat them, but not consistently. They tend to pass them over, while other times attacking.. all during the same feeding. I have only been feeding them BB for a week now.

SS


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Lisa, I hope you didn't throw out the container. Give it a few weeks and I bet you'll see an explosion of bean beetles. The dults will die off before the babies emerge, unless you can get mutiple generations going at once.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks XM that is what the guy I got them from said, but it has been a month now and nothing...


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I think the "feed once per week idea" may be the one. Lisa--last week I would have thought mine crashed as well becasue I didn't see but a few in all the containers I had--but then they exploded the last 2 days and now there are hundreds. I kept some on top of my cable box, others inside my bathroom cabinets close to the heat duct and others on top of my large terrarium centered over the lights--all areas are warmer than my house temperature.


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Lisa put them in a warm place. I got a culture that was all dead upon arrival because they got lost in the mail. This was around Thanksgiving time. For some reason I didn't throw it out. I put it in my laundry room lastweek and this week the cup is filled with BB's..But I can't figure out how to get them out the container without the beans falling out. How does everyone do this?


----------



## SS7 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a toilet paper roll left in there. I just pull the roll out and tap it on the glass or the calc/vit container wall.

SS


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

MzFroggie said:


> Lisa put them in a warm place. I got a culture that was all dead upon arrival because they got lost in the mail. This was around Thanksgiving time. For some reason I didn't throw it out. I put it in my laundry room lastweek and this week the cup is filled with BB's..But I can't figure out how to get them out the container without the beans falling out. How does everyone do this?


I use a sieve meant for deep frying...the spaces between the wires are much smaller than the beans, but much larger than the beetles. 
Put a bowl with steep sides under the sieve, dump the entire culture through the sieve, and presto, you have separated nearly all of the beetles from the culture.


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks guys... I am going to try that right now.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a culture that I am waiting to explode...and waiting...still waiting. I am going to put them closer to the room heater and see how well that does. 

The one issue I had with them was when I fed them to the adult cobalts (they ate them happily), they would squeeze their stomachs several times for minute or so after eating them. I didnt know if that was a bad thing but it just didn't look comfortable so I didn't feed them again. I have since gotten some terribilis that I want to try them on. Anyone have their frogs react the same way? Like they were reacting to the live bug crawling around in their stomach?
Candy


----------



## SS7 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yup, mine did the same thing when they first had them. They still do it on occassion, but much less. Same with locals and the many different frogs. I suspect your terribilis will react the same way.

I have continued feeding with no issues.. but I shared your concern when I first saw it!

SS


----------

